# Somebody Pinch Me - Taboada Dream!



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

So....I'm in the chat room just...well chatting away and in walks Virtual Smitty (Joe) and we get to talking about the Taboadas and he very kindly says that he would send me a sampler....a sampler, yea right! Holy crap....he sends 5 each of the following: Double Corona, Double Robusto, Salamones, and Dom Perignons. 20 cigars of the most awesome smell and feel. Way...way too generous! I truley thank you Joe from the bottom of my humidor. This is going to be difficult to top so I will just have to "Thank You" the best way I can.... :w :al More to follow on this one...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

WOW! Very, very generous, Smitty. Hell of a play.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

2 words.....


HOLY SHIT!! lmao. Talk about a top notch brother of the leaf


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

sampler?
that thing's like a mixed box!!!!!


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

I 2nd the HOLY $HIT! Smitty! - Unbelieveable...Enjoy smokin' those Paul!!! Man...


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Jason Love III said:


> I 2nd the HOLY $HIT! Smitty! - Unbelieveable...Enjoy smokin' those Paul!!! Man...


Just when you think you've seen it alll
BWahahahahahah somebody does this!
WGACA, Doc --
WTG Smitty, you left him speechless :ms (almost)


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Holy snapping a**holes. Way to go Joe, if I could bump yer guage more right now I'd hit ya. Great target selection.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

I keep going back to this thread to look at the pic and reread the original post. WOW!!! Too Boo Koo.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Un F'ing Real!


----------



## darkness449 (Sep 7, 2005)

Damn those look great. Some mighty generous gorillas here.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Boom. Enjoy Paul, your one of the best in these parts!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

sheesh man you've been on a rampage.
way to go,
and congrats doc!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Holy snapping a**holes. Way to go Joe, if I could bump yer guage more right now I'd hit ya. Great target selection.


 :tpd: 
Consider it done.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Navydoc said:


> ....a sampler, yea right! Holy crap....he sends 5 each of the following: Double Corona, Double Robusto, Salamones, and Dom Perignons. 20 cigars of the most awesome smell and feel. Way...way too generous!


WOW! That's a heck of sampler. Some awesome smokes there my friend. WTG VS!



mmblz said:


> sampler?
> that thing's like a mixed box!!!!!


That thing is a multiple ordanance *BOMB!!*  

OK! Somebody help me here. I think Joe (carbonbased_al) is deseving of some RG. Just hope you don't run into this first: You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to carbonbased_al again. -- LOL


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

I more than second the RG bump suggestion. I gave what I could and appreciate anyone else helping out


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to carbonbased_al again....


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

i gave the man a bump, but my bumbs are only worth a measily 2 points


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Very, very nice Joe! Amazing bomb - more like a cluster bomb. Navy is a very deserving target too!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Bump, bump. Very nice Smitty!

Enjoy Doc! :w 



:ms NCRM


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I love these photos.

Dammit, drooled on my computer again.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow!!! Nice Nice very nice.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

HOLY CRAP!!!! Nice hit Joe!!! Enjoy those Navydoc!


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

I had to borrow that from you Lumpold.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> I more than second the RG bump suggestion. I gave what I could and appreciate anyone else helping out


Gave him a little Bump for You Bro!!

Nice Strike Joe

Ron


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

nice doc I new you wanted them. hey I tried to PM you with info but your full you need to delete


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Holy smokes Joe, what a bomb!! Talk about generous, wow! Fantastic hit on a most generous BOTL himself. Enjoy those Paul.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> So....I'm in the chat room just...well chatting away and in walks Virtual Smitty (Joe) and we get to talking about the Taboadas and he very kindly says that he would send me a sampler....a sampler, yea right! Holy crap....he sends 5 each of the following: Double Corona, Double Robusto, Salamones, and Dom Perignons. 20 cigars of the most awesome smell and feel. Way...way too generous! I truley thank you Joe from the bottom of my humidor. This is going to be difficult to top so I will just have to "Thank You" the best way I can.... :w :al More to follow on this one...


Are you kidding me? Smitty, my man, hat's off!
Indeed you are the sith lord.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Awesome* gesture Smitty!!
Doc, let us know what you think about the Taboadas...I've had a couple and really enjoyed them!!


----------

